# Sizing for arboreal



## dsdishon (Feb 11, 2012)

what aprox. measurement would be best for a pink toe that is 4-5 inches? I know height is most important. The reason I am asking is I am making one on a budget. Would a 5.5 gallon on its end be enough or should I aim for a 10?


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 12, 2012)

i just placed an order with my local aquarium shop for four 2.5 gallon tanks, i find for most of my avics this is fine even through adult hood, but with really big avics i go up to a 5.5 gallon, 10 can be over kill for most avics other than versicolor, braunshauseni, and the larger exceptions


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have always used dry food/cereal containers with a piece of a cork bark, fake plants and water dish at the bottom. You can find them at Walmart, Target, etc.

The rule I go for sizing an arboreal like an Avic. is somewhere around 3" taller than the T is in length.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 12, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> The rule I go for sizing an arboreal like an Avic. is somewhere around 3" taller than the T is in length.


An avic with.... lets say a 4" leg span would only get an enclosure 7" high???? I must be reading that wrong. After you give it substrate, it wouldnt be able to leave the ground, haha.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 12, 2012)

agreed, 5.5 is a good size for larger avics 2.5 is a good size for smaller ones


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 12, 2012)

Where is the best place to find a 2.5 gallon? I know petsmart charges 13.99 but a 10g is 50 cents cheaper.


----------



## SDCPs (Feb 12, 2012)

You might as well ask some friends for plastic pretzel jars or something of the sort. Dry food containers as Rob said sound like a good go also. If you're on a budget, this is probably the cheapest way.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 12, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> An avic with.... lets say a 4" leg span would only get an enclosure 7" high???? I must be reading that wrong. After you give it substrate, it wouldnt be able to leave the ground, haha.


 For a larger arboreal I'd go with some sort of custom enclosure or the lid mods for the 5-10 aquariums.


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for your guys' advice. I may have to go with a container for now. I am thinking about building my own acrylic tank 8x8x12 or something like that. I'm hoping making my own acrylic ends up cheaper than an Exo terra.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 12, 2012)

i get 2.5's from my local independent aquarium shop. i try and support them instead of the pet giants whenever possible. but the don't do reptile stuff so its hard to sometimes


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 13, 2012)

I try to do it with our 2 local pet shops in town but one of them specializes in fish aquariums 50G to 200G and a little bit of reptile stuff, the second one is a lot of small mammal stuff with a decent selection of reptile stuff but it is double the MSRP for online, petsmart,  etc. I found a local breeder who I am picking my first T up from next week. He may no of another place not too far out of the way.
.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 14, 2012)

nice i just put in some LED lighting above my 5.5 arboreal tanks and when my 2.5s are done it'll be lit the same. looks nifty on the shelves they're on it can be hard to look into arboreal if the top of the tank is close to the shelf above it


----------

